

Google Is Close to Unveiling New Web Photo Service - adventured
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-05-19/google-said-to-be-close-to-unveiling-new-web-photo-service

======
DigitalSea
The photo aspect of Google+ was always the strongest and most useful part in
my opinion. So as long as this new photo service takes all of the good parts
of Google+ photos feature and perhaps strengthens them, I think Google could
have a useful service on their hands.

As much as I love Flickr, the whole premise of Flickr is to keep you locked
into their ecosystem, not really fostering the sharing of your photos with
other services.

~~~
hobarrera
Actually picking those parts, and making them interact with things like
Facebook and other which have the lead on social network is probably it's
probably what's best for adoption. Google+ itself is dead.

------
rkudeshi
I have high hopes for this. It feels like Google already has best-in-class
features (stuff like Auto-Awesome), but the Google+ integration was holding it
back.

Speaking personally, I certainly didn't want to upload my private photos to a
social network service where they could inadvertently become public.

